# HOWTO : gfxmenu on patched grub [tested on amd64]

## Noyan

anyone likes suse's patched bootloader [grub] like me? if u dont know what i am saying u can look to screenshot [thanks Loci79 for taking ss on vmware]

http://www.geocities.com/g1powermac/vmwarescreen.JPG [srry i cannot find any ss except this   :Sad:   )

Lets start then 

STEP 1

Downloading ebuilds  + gentoo theme :

This is patched grub And gfxboot ebuilds from gentoo bugzilla :

https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=58698&action=view

And this is our gentoo theme (good theme thanks )

https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=58699&action=view

STEP 2 

Chaning portage overlay : 

i am using /usr/local/portage overlay.change if u re using different :

```

localhost xxx-video # cat /etc/make.conf | grep PORTDIR_OVERLAY=

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

```

STEP 3

Extracting ebuilds and then lets digest both

```

cp grub-0.96-r2-gfxsplash-3.0-ebuilds.tar.bz2 /usr/local && tar -xjpvf grub-0.96-r2-gfxsplash-3.0-ebuilds.tar.bz

```

```

ebuild /usr/local/portage/sys-boot/grub/grub-0.96-r2.ebuild digest

ebuild /usr/local/portage/media-gfx/gfxboot/gfxboot-3.0.15-r1.ebuild digest

```

STEP 4

Unmerging previous grub :

```

emerge -C grub 

```

STEP 5 

Installing ebuilds :

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86" emerge grub gfxboot

```

srry cannot remember but gfxboot can be masked.if its like that please unmask the gfxboot package

STEP 6

Installing gentoo theme:

Extract the theme where u want 

```

tar -xjvpf gentoo.org-Krystal-gfxsplash-theme.tar.bz2 && cd gentoo.org-Krystal && make

```

Lets go inside boot [not /boot]

```

cd boot

```

Lets mount /boot and copy the theme file

```

mount /boot && cp boot/message /boot/message

```

LAST STEP

Changing  grub.conf and rebooting

Change splashimage line with this : [message file]

```

gfxmenu (hd0,0)/message

```

here s my grub.conf 

```

default 0

timeout 10

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/dilek.xpm.gz

gfxmenu (hd0,0)/message

color white/blue black/light-gray

title  Gentoo 2005.0 Kernel-2.6.11-r10NyN

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.11-NyN root=/dev/sda3 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.0 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317 udev

initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-livecd-2005.0-1024x768

password **************

title=Memtest86Plus

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/memtest86plus/memtest.bin

```

This is tested on AMD64 gentoo 2005.0 multilib system...

if i did a mistake [when writing firefox crashed 5 times : ))) ] please correct...Last edited by Noyan on Mon Jul 04, 2005 8:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## genneth

 *Noyan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> localhost xxx-video # cat /etc/make.conf | grep PORTDIR_OVERLAY=
> ...

 

xxx-video?! BUSTED!

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

More on topic -- nice work. Will definitely try this out. Can't have them SuSE people beat us with grub splashes!

----------

## Noyan

 *genneth wrote:*   

>  *Noyan wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> localhost xxx-video # cat /etc/make.conf | grep PORTDIR_OVERLAY=
> ...

 

: ))))))))))))))  sorry for the screenshot cuz it looks ugly.not a good theme.u ll love gentoo theme..

----------

## Headrush

Although ebuilds are marked ~x86, worked perfectly fine for me adding ~amd64 to ebuilds.

----------

## jbro

Great Howto  :Smile:  - I have got it working perfectally on x86 system, splash looks awsome

Thanks Heaps

----------

## genneth

Noyan, could you post up the actual bugzilla bug numbers?

----------

## Noyan

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=85779

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=79230

----------

## jmbsvicetto

FYI, both bugs have been closed in favor of https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=103272

----------

## Hibbelharry

where can i get hlp2txt which is needed ? can't find a package for it and googling for it didn't show me useful results...

greetings

Hibbelharry

----------

## Jackster83

I know this thread hasn't seen any activity in a looong time, but i wanted to answer Hibbelharry's question in case anybody else was trying to make this work.

 *Quote:*   

> where can i get hlp2txt which is needed ?

 

hlp2txt is in the gfxboot package so you have to emerge gfxboot first then make the gentoo theme.

----------

## Ricky

 *jmbsvicetto wrote:*   

> FYI, both bugs have been closed in favor of https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=103272

 

I realize that this is a mostly dead thread, but I just thought I'd say that the ebuilds and directions in this bug worked perfectly for me!  Thanks!  

Any chance this makes it into portage?

----------

## vitae

i also tried it, works like a charm  :Smile: 

on suse`s ftp i found newer patches and versions, but the maintainer doesn`t look like to want to work on it anymore   :Sad: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Good one, Thanks ! Works fine here on pentium-m

"i'm loving it" (TM)   :Very Happy: 

----------

## geniux

When I'm trying to create the digests I get this:

```

Appending /usr/local to PORTDIR_OVERLAY...

!!! /usr/local does not seem to have a valid PORTDIR structure.
```

Strange, cause my other ebuilds can be digested without this  :Confused: 

----------

## psycepa

is there an ebuild for grub >= 0.97 (especially rc3) ?

----------

## c2p

There is ebuild for 0.97 -> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=103272.

----------

## psycepa

silly me, should have checked there before posting   :Embarassed: 

thanX a lot

----------

## c2p

New Grub is very nice  :Smile: .

psycepa: No problem/Nie ma problemu  :Wink: .

----------

## psycepa

yes it is, just to show my quickwork  :Smile:  don't be to strict  :Smile:  that was my first time  :Razz: 

http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/6769/gfxmenueq8.jpg

actually this is default theme slightly 'hacked'  :Wink: 

as i will have more time i think that i will make some more advanced 'themes'  :Smile: 

greetingz

----------

## MyD

@ psycepa

this were a great idea!

----------

## psycepa

thanx  :Smile:  nice to see that someone liked that  :Smile: 

I thought that I will explain shortly how to change default theme.

On bugzie there is a short guide how to make whole gfxmenu work.

One point says about downloading gnetoo-krystal theme, unpacking, running make and copying boot/message into /boot/grub dir and slightly changing entries in grub.conf.

And there are few things...

first, in this theme package there is a gimp xcf file, AFAIR back.xfc.

It is a file where all layers and stuff is preserved, so the simplest way to 'hack' theme is to edit this file with gimp, change somehow background or other gfx elements, export this picture to back.jpg, place back.jpg into gentoo-krystal temp dir and run make, then copy boot/message into /boot/grub dir, change grub.conf and voila... naaah, not so fast  :Smile: 

back.jpg cannot be too large, the first time I have tried, the size was about 60kB, and grub was resetting my machine all the time.

I had to make smaller image (~30kB), place it in gentoo-krystal temp dir, boot from livecd, chroot, run make bla bla bla, then it worked.

Another thing is that in that bugzie thread there is a small mistake:

```

8. copy boot/message to /boot/grub/gentoo-krystal.gfxmenu 

9. add something like `gfxmenu (hd0,0)/grub/gentoo-krystal.gfxboot` into your 

grub.conf 

```

the thing is that those those files in 8 and 9 point should have the same name, either (both files) gfxboot or gfxmenu, but _the_same_ !

and, dependin on your partition scheme you should modify the (hd0,0).... line

in my case it looks like:

```

gfxmenu /boot/grub/przyczepa.gfsmenu

```

since i have boot dir on / (simply, I don't have a separate parition for /boot)

and that would be all

so summarizing 

--------------------------

bugzilla url (thx to c2p): https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=103272

 *Andrew Kirilenko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. download grub and gfxboot ebuilds and put them into your overlay (grub 
> 
> should go to sys-boot and gfxboot to media-gfx). 
> ...

 

7a. in the directory where you unpacked gentoo-krystal, there is a back.xcf gimp file, open it with f.e. gimp, edit (add your background or sth), export picture as back.jpg and place it in the same directory as back.xcf

7b. remember that back.jpg canot be too large, for example, 30kB will work, 60kB won't (no fear, you can always fix it from livecd  :Smile:  )

7c. if you can, modify other things (when i learn how to do it i will upgrade this short tip)

 *Andrew Kirilenko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (...) and make 
> 
> 8. copy boot/message to /boot/grub/gentoo-krystal.gfxmenu 
> ...

 

----------------

So that would be all for now, if you like the tip, give me to know.

Moreover, I'm looking forward to see your gfxmenus  :Wink: 

greetingz

----------

## Cheba

I have a problem with theme...

 *Quote:*   

> ( skiped )
> 
> Including "keymap.sv.inc"
> 
> Including "locale.inc"
> ...

 

How can I fix that?

----------

## May-C

I made a new theme. Hope you like it...

If anybody is interested:

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=46946

----------

## Rion

Hi!

if somebody is still interested in this project, i just updated ebuilds and patchset in bugzilla.

if you know how to force grub to understand bigsize (>~170kb) themes please post here

i don't going to support this project, but you can   :Wink: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Rion wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> if somebody is still interested in this project, i just updated ebuilds and patchset in bugzilla.
> 
> 

 

of course there's interest   :Very Happy: 

we need to have something against suse's graphical boot   :Wink: 

Thanks a lot   :Very Happy: 

btw. the source for gfxboot doesn't exist:

 *Quote:*   

> No digest file available and download failed.
> 
> !!! Couldn't download 'gfxboot-3.3.18-10.src.rpm'. Aborting.
> 
> !!! File gfxboot-3.3.18-10.src.rpm doesn't exist, can't update Manifest
> ...

 

for those who nevertheless want to install

the latest I could find was gfxboot-3.3.18-3.src.rpm, so you may want to change it to that

----------

## Rion

it's today

http://download.opensuse.org/distribution/SL-OSS-factory/inst-source/suse/src/gfxboot-3.3.18-14.src.rpm

probably tomorrow or in some days will be

http://download.opensuse.org/distribution/SL-OSS-factory/inst-source/suse/src/gfxboot-3.3.18-15.src.rpm

----------

## IvanMajhen

Is resolution still 640x480 or?

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *Rion wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> if somebody is still interested in this project, i just updated ebuilds and patchset in bugzilla.
> 
> if you know how to force grub to understand bigsize (>~170kb) themes please post here
> ...

 

thx a lot:)

----------

## sethleon

Hi,

does nobody knows how to fix this problem of Cheba?

 *Cheba wrote:*   

> I have a problem with theme...
> 
>  *Quote:*   ( skiped )
> 
> Including "keymap.sv.inc"
> ...

 

I have the same problem -.-

I just took the theme mentioned by May-C (works of course).

thx in advance

----------

## kreon28

 *sethleon wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> does nobody knows how to fix this problem of Cheba?
> 
>  *Cheba wrote:*   I have a problem with theme...
> ...

 

The answer is at bugzilla: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=103272

We have to use themes from src.rpm - but the question is: which src.rpm should we use?

And how to decompress them to typical theme files?

----------

## Rion

download http://download.opensuse.org/distribution/SL-OSS-factory/inst-source/suse/src/gfxboot-3.3.23-2.src.rpm

use util rpm2targz to convert it to archive, unpack and you'll see directory with themes.

PS see my posts above for more details

----------

## kreon28

 *Rion wrote:*   

> download http://download.opensuse.org/distribution/SL-OSS-factory/inst-source/suse/src/gfxboot-3.3.23-2.src.rpm
> 
> use util rpm2targz to convert it to archive, unpack and you'll see directory with themes.
> 
> PS see my posts above for more details

 

Thanx, it worked but honestly speaking, these themes looks lame   :Confused:  Do you know if some other themes would work with grub-097? They gotta be <164 kb, am I right?

----------

## Rion

 *kreon28 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Thanx, it worked but honestly speaking, these themes looks lame  
> 
> Do you know if some other themes would work with grub-097?
> ...

 

design yours!  :Wink: 

i got one from ubuntu forums and inserted one funny photo of my wife corrected in gimp a bit. so looks very nice  :Smile: 

 *kreon28 wrote:*   

> They gotta be <164 kb, am I right?

 

i dont sure about size. maybe you are right. if you'll find way how make it bigger post it here  :Smile: 

----------

## kreon28

 *Rion wrote:*   

>  *kreon28 wrote:*   
> 
> Thanx, it worked but honestly speaking, these themes looks lame  
> 
> Do you know if some other themes would work with grub-097?
> ...

 

Well which grub version do you have?

----------

## Rion

 *kreon28 wrote:*   

> Well which grub version do you have?

 

grub-0.97-r3

----------

## ikshaar

All ebuild of gfxboot seems to be broken with the masking of virtual/x11. 

Any source for an update ?

----------

## Rion

 *ikshaar wrote:*   

> Any source for an update ?

 

i started to write new ebuild today. i added some new features such as use flags for themes and docs, using ebuild version in version of src.rpm file and i'll see what can i do with dependencies tomorrow.

----------

## Rion

ok. i've updated gfxboot ebuild at least

see bug tracker for details.

if portage will not find src.rpm file during emerge, just see which version really exists on http://download.opensuse.org/distribution/SL-OSS-factory/inst-source/suse/src/ and rename your ebuild

----------

## sethleon

 *May-C wrote:*   

> I made a new theme. Hope you like it...
> 
> If anybody is interested:
> 
> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=46946

 

Has anybody found or made another better (especially menu at bottom) theme for gentoo,

because I posted that compiling the normal gentoo theme did not work... ?

----------

## Rion

 *sethleon wrote:*   

> Has anybody found or made another better (especially menu at bottom) theme for gentoo,
> 
> because I posted that compiling the normal gentoo theme did not work... ?

 

why you don't want to do it yourself ?

there is detailed manual with gfxboot how to make build-script for theme.

only you need is get standard theme, exchange background image with yours, change coords in common.inc and build it.

----------

## ikshaar

 *Rion wrote:*   

> ok. i've updated gfxboot ebuild at least
> 
> see bug tracker for details.
> 
> 

 

Thanks for the update   :Cool: 

----------

## sethleon

 *Rion wrote:*   

>  *sethleon wrote:*   Has anybody found or made another better (especially menu at bottom) theme for gentoo,
> 
> because I posted that compiling the normal gentoo theme did not work... ? 
> 
> why you don't want to do it yourself ?
> ...

 

Maybe because anybody else has already done an awesome gentoo theme.

Anyway I just still have no time to write a new one,

I hope some time gentoo will include such a theme   :Smile: 

----------

## Rion

Hi!

i've updated grub patchset and now you can use big message files! (i tested one with size > 300kB)

go to bug tracker and download overlay and new patchset!

have a fun  :Smile: 

PS if someone wants update wiki. you can do it now  :Smile: 

----------

## sethleon

Whenever I want to make the usual gentoo gfxboot theme,

I get the following error (included the whole log):

```
Sa-Matra gentoo-krystal-gfxboot-0.1 # make

[...]

Including "keymap.sl.inc"

Including "keymap.sv.inc"

Including "locale.inc"

Undefined words: bootloader, blend2, usernote, biosmem, getinfo, fade, fadein, bootdrive, findmode, getvideomode, updatedisk

make: *** [bootdir] Fehler 10

```

I have the most recent versions of both gfxmenu and grub installed (mentioned in bug tracker),

refering to the last replies to this thread, large menues should be possible ... doesn't seem to be   :Mad: 

Please help me, or request further information.

Thanks in Advance.

----------

## Rion

 *sethleon wrote:*   

> Whenever I want to make the usual gentoo gfxboot theme,
> 
> I get the following error (included the whole log):
> 
> .....

 

gentoo theme will not compile because of API changes in recent versions of gfxboot.

 *sethleon wrote:*   

> I have the most recent versions of both gfxmenu and grub installed (mentioned in bug tracker),
> 
> refering to the last replies to this thread, large menues should be possible ... doesn't seem to be   

 default suse message file have size > 300kb and it must work with latest grub from bug tracker (patchset must be 1.5)

----------

## sethleon

I just downloaded the SuSE theme version 3.3.24,

and modified the pictures (just put Gentoo Logos and fonts).

Download see below:

RapidShare Download - gfxboot-theme-gentoo_3.3.24.tar.bz2 (4475 KB)

----------

## shaumux

Thanks for sharing that

----------

## sethleon

I felt, like it's a duty for me, because no one else was making or sharing any new gfxboot theme of gentoo.

I forgot to mention: It's free for all, so also free for further edits or shares.   :Very Happy: 

Have a nice day or gfxboot-theme *g*.   :Wink: 

----------

## cato`

 *sethleon wrote:*   

> I just downloaded the SuSE theme version 3.3.24,
> 
> and modified the pictures (just put Gentoo Logos and fonts).
> 
> 

 

Thanks, mirrored it http://folk.ntnu.no/myhre/gfxboot/gfxboot-theme-gentoo_3.3.24.tar.bz2 for easier downloading.

----------

## shaumux

Can you mention the versions you used

Because when i try this i get some corrupted screen.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *cato` wrote:*   

>  *sethleon wrote:*   I just downloaded the SuSE theme version 3.3.24,
> 
> and modified the pictures (just put Gentoo Logos and fonts).
> 
>  
> ...

 

there's a permission problem with your file (+r missing)   :Rolling Eyes: 

thanks for that mirror, so in case I lose that file & rapidshare is down   :Wink: 

----------

## cato`

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> there's a permission problem with your file (+r missing)

 

Fixed!

----------

## sethleon

I used: 

gfxboot-3.3.24-11.src.rpm

grub-0.97-r3 with patches from the bug report

You also could rebuild the boot-message file.

----------

## shaumux

hmm i also used the same except for gfxboot was 3.3.24.26,

also i rebuild the message file before putting it and using it, still i have corrupted graphics.

----------

## sethleon

Is it only the graphics, or the text as well ?

Maybe the graphic is too large or has too many colors for your configuration ?

----------

## shaumux

Actually I am not getting to the the graphics screen

I see the loading stage 1.5 message and with that on the right top corner theres a box like the ones in the PC initialization screen with some odd text and message. The box extends upto half of the screen vertically and 1/3rd vertically and after waiting some time i get a graphics initilization failed message

I tried rebuilding gfxboot, didn't help.

I have a 17" CRT Monitor

I can take a picture of the screen and the error and upload it if that would help.

----------

## sethleon

How about the packages around gfxboot,

have you followed the instructions mentioned in Bug as follows?

Bug #103272 Description 0 (Bugs.Gentoo.org)

----------

## shaumux

Yes the I followed the instructions as given there.

To double check i removed and redid it. Didn't work.

The default Suse theme from the gfxboot package is working for me.

Compiled grub and gfxboot without any useflags.

Stil getting the error.

http://img236.imageshack.us/img236/2545/dsc006811if5.jpg

after pressing esc

http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/439/dsc00678cj2.jpg

The message in the second picture is graphics initialization failed

Heres my grub.conf

```
default 0

#timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,6)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

#gfxmenu (hd0,6)/boot/message

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,6)

kernel /boot/bzImage-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2007.0 video=intelfb:1024x768-32@60,mtrr,ywrap quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 root=/dev/hda9

initrd (hd0,6)/boot/fbsplash-livecd-2007.0-1024x768

title=Gentoo Linux (rescue)

root (hd0,6)

kernel /boot/bzImage-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda9 init=/bin/bb

title=Windows Vista Ultimate

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

Still your theme is not working for me.

I extract it to  my home directory make it and copy the message file to /boot

Is it working for others?

----------

## yoyo

 *shaumux wrote:*   

> Yes the I followed the instructions as given there.
> 
> To double check i removed and redid it. Didn't work.
> 
> The default Suse theme from the gfxboot package is working for me.
> ...

 Exactly the same here ...   :Confused: 

Untarred on my home directory, copied to the gfxboot theme path, changing default language and removing english from Makefile (error comes probably from here). Compiled fine but it produces the same error showed in picture.

Someone can help us please ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## shaumux

Ok using the SuSe theme coming from gfxboot and he pictures from sethleon's theme

I created another one, I just copied the pictures from one to another Thas all and now its working for me

Here it is http://www.mediafire.com/?bxdsgnovxrl

----------

## cato`

 *shaumux wrote:*   

> Ok using the SuSe theme coming from gfxboot and he pictures from sethleon's theme
> 
> I created another one, I just copied the pictures from one to another Thas all and now its working for me
> 
> Here it is http://www.mediafire.com/?bxdsgnovxrl

 

Mirrored for easier downloading  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *shaumux wrote:*   

> Ok using the SuSe theme coming from gfxboot and he pictures from sethleon's theme
> 
> I created another one, I just copied the pictures from one to another Thas all and now its working for me
> 
> Here it is http://www.mediafire.com/?bxdsgnovxrl

 Thanks a lot ! It works with your version ! Looks pretty nice  :Wink: 

Thanks @cato` too for hosting files.

Enjoy !

PS : If someone can explain why it doesn't work with @sethleon version ...

----------

## shaumux

I don't know why but the file generated by his version is quite smaller than the other ones.

----------

## sethleon

Maybe because the difference from version gfxboot-3.3.24-11.src.rpm to yours 

has some tiny stupid changes that make it not really usable.   :Mad: 

Same as problems earlier mentioned in this topic.

----------

## Rion

just updated gfxboot ebuild in overlay on bugzilla

works fine for me

now compilation will be more fast

----------

## Kate Monster

hi, is there any way to decompile a file created with mkbootmsg? I'd like to use this theme but I want to have a gentoo logo instead of the debian one.

----------

## Rion

Xaero, message file is cpio archive. so you can unpack it, exchange pictures and pack again

----------

## Kate Monster

 *Rion wrote:*   

> Xaero, message file is cpio archive. so you can unpack it, exchange pictures and pack again

  ahh, many thanks!   :Smile: 

----------

## Kate Monster

 *Xaero wrote:*   

> hi, is there any way to decompile a file created with mkbootmsg? I'd like to use this theme but I want to have a gentoo logo instead of the debian one.

 

thats weird, neither theme will work, the original or the modified one...on boot they both say "invalid file format". What could be causing this?

----------

## Kate Monster

 *Xaero wrote:*   

>  *Xaero wrote:*   hi, is there any way to decompile a file created with mkbootmsg? I'd like to use this theme but I want to have a gentoo logo instead of the debian one. 
> 
> thats weird, neither theme will work, the original or the modified one...on boot they both say "invalid file format". What could be causing this?

 

I fixed it  :Smile:  I  unmerged grub and gfxboot and installed Ubuntu's grub-gfxboot package via dpkg and now it works.

----------

## Rion

 *Xaero wrote:*   

> I fixed it  I  unmerged grub and gfxboot and installed Ubuntu's grub-gfxboot package via dpkg and now it works.

 i'll ivestigate this problem and probably make new patchset

i guess this is because of gfxboot ebuild from my overlay use latest nightly source packages. but maybe i'm wrong

----------

## Hamsterkill

So, I seem to have gfxboot working, however, I want to be able to have the penguins boot screen that comes with the Suse themes. I realized that when I try to remake the Suse installed themes, the gfxboot.cfg is not included in the message archive, nor are the penguins images. Anyone been able to enable this bootscreen in gfxboot yet or what?

----------

## infinity9

got gfxboot working--currently using the openSuSE theme for the time being.

does anyone know how to change the aspect ratio?  my screen is 1680x1050, and GRUB would look noticeably better if i could change to that resolution.

----------

## n3Cre0

 *Xaero wrote:*   

>  *Xaero wrote:*   hi, is there any way to decompile a file created with mkbootmsg? I'd like to use this theme but I want to have a gentoo logo instead of the debian one. 
> 
> thats weird, neither theme will work, the original or the modified one...on boot they both say "invalid file format". What could be causing this?

 

Same problem here, I had to reinstall gentoo, and when setting up this gfxboot it also gave me "INVALID FILE FORMAT". I guess it's because I'm using the latest version (gfxboot-3.3.37-2.src.rpm), that it uses a new format and breaks the older themes?

Installing it now with the .deb from ubuntu (using alien and rpm, dpkg gives me an error...).

 *Error dpkg wrote:*   

> # dpkg -i grub-gfxboot_0.97-5_i386.deb 
> 
> dpkg: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' for reading: No such file or directory
> 
> 

 

EDIT: Even installing the rpm doesn't work  :Sad: 

 *Error rpm wrote:*   

> # alien -r grub-gfxboot_0.97-5_i386.deb 
> 
> grub-gfxboot-0.97-6.i386.rpm generated
> 
> # rpm -Uhv grub-gfxboot-0.97-6.i386.rpm 
> ...

 

EDIT#2: My bad, this worked

 *rpm installing wrote:*   

> # rpm -Uvh --nodeps grub-gfxboot-0.97-6.i386.rpm 
> 
> Preparing...                ########################################### [100%]
> 
>    1:grub-gfxboot           ########################################### [100%]
> ...

 

EDIT#3: I rebooted and still got the same problemn, grrrr

Can anyone please, please post a working gfxboot-src?? I really want to get this working again

----------

## Sno

you can't decompile but you can extract the jpegs to use on your own.

http://schmidt.devlib.org/software/jpeg-extractor.html

Works perfectly for me.

Edit: I found out how to decompile a gfxboot message file.

 *Quote:*   

> mkdir /home/name/whatever
> 
> cpio -i < /boot/grub/message.suse # replace it by the name of you message
> 
> edit the pictures
> ...

 

----------

## n3Cre0

Please? Anyone got it to work with latest sources?  :Confused: 

(to work = no "invalid format" error at boot)

----------

## Sno

you have to use the themes that come with the source.

rebuild gfxboot with the useflag themes

Then go to /usr/share/gfxboot/themes

pick one of those but all of them are the same

go into that folder

make

then move the "message" file from the "install" directory I think to the "/boot" directory.

No custom bootguis for us unless we use a downgraded version or one that comes with ubuntu.

----------

## n3Cre0

Anything is better then the default..

So I did as you said, and yeah, I don't get "invalid format", instead I get "file too big" or "file too large"...

How do I make it smaller?

EDIT: My old theme seems to work with  *Quote:*   

> [I] media-gfx/gfxboot [1]
> 
>      Available versions:  3.3.37.5 {doc themes}
> 
>      Installed versions:  3.3.37.5(21:09:49 09/29/07)(-doc -themes)
> ...

 

 :Smile: 

----------

## KenShinXF

 *n3Cre0 wrote:*   

> Anything is better then the default..
> 
> So I did as you said, and yeah, I don't get "invalid format", instead I get "file too big" or "file too large"...
> 
> How do I make it smaller?
> ...

 

same problem here

----------

